# Looking for Expat Mums in Phuket



## criley (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi

I am based in Singapore and have launched an online travel business called Family Friendly Escapes. Our mission is to provide a range of fantastic accommodation within Asia which is both luxurious and child-friendly for families with young children. I am looking for a marketing representative based in Phuket who will be able to help me source suitable properties for this venture. If anyone is interested please do just let me know. Thanks Cath


----------

